# Need Suggestions on getting hold of Yureka Mobile



## ajayritik (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I need help from guys here who already are in posession of Yureka mobile.
I need to know how can I ensure that I get this phone from Amazon.in site tomorrow.
I tried to get hold of one last week and unfortunately even though I had it in my cart I initiated the purchase after 15 mins of the online sale starting. Due to which I had option of buying it for Rs 12999.
Can someone please suggest me tips/suggestions to ensure I get hold of one tomorrow.
I'm sure there are many guys out there who would have tried and got hold of one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

1. Login 15 minutes before the sale.
2. Keep refreshing the page every 2-3 minutes untill the count down reaches 1 minute mark.
3. Click Add to Cart as soon as the count down reaches 0.
4. If you were successful, proceed to check out immediately. If not, then try to get in the waitlist.
5. When in waitlist, if you see the option of Buy Now (or Add to cart), click it immediately.
6. Same as step 4.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

for buying speed is your best friend. log in early and then refresh, refresh & refresh


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks like i had gr8 luck while placing the order..got it easily using a crappy bsnl connection. 

You can also ask a couple of friends to buy it for you.. Whoever gets it first in the cart, places the order & the rest of the guys can chill out..Whatsapp can be the mode of communication


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> *You can also ask a couple of friends to buy it for you..* Whoever gets it first in the cart, places the order & the rest of the guys can chill out..Whatsapp can be the mode of communication


I guess for that all of them should have registered before monday. Sad part is except me nobody else registered.
So I would need to rely on myself.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> for buying speed is your best friend. log in early and then refresh, refresh & refresh



And power cut is the worst enemy.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. Login 15 minutes before the sale.
> 2. Keep refreshing the page every 2-3 minutes untill the count down reaches 1 minute mark.
> 3. Click Add to Cart as soon as the count down reaches 0.
> 4. If you were successful, proceed to check out immediately. If not, then try to get in the waitlist.
> ...



In Step 4 can you tell more about how can somebody select the option waitlist in case they are not successful with getting hold of the product immediately?

- - - Updated - - -

Guys can someone suggest which link should I be in?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

[MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] I am having mi4i in my cart tell me if you need it.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] I am having mi4i in my cart tell me if you need it.



Can you please make the purchase I will pay the amount?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Can you please make the purchase I will pay the amount?



you want mi4i right.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> you want mi4i right.


Yureka bro.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Yureka bro.



Check your pm. BTW you can use what's app.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

Crap I missed it again. My CC which has expired details were saved while making payment. When I tried to make payment it failed.
When I went back and tried again it's not working.
Placed order on COD it went through but says the price is Rs 12,500.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

^^So on COD it is still saying 12500, that's weird.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> ^^So on COD it is still saying 12500, that's weird.



The Amazon CC is such a sick group. I called them exactly after 2:15 PM and he is telling you are not able to make purchase since it crossed 15 mins.

I have gone ahead and did COD, grand total at the bottom says 8999 but on the top it says 12500. I'm confused.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> The Amazon CC is such a sick group. I called them exactly after 2:15 PM and he is telling you are not able to make purchase since it crossed 15 mins.
> 
> I have gone ahead and did COD, grand total at the bottom says 8999 but on the top it says 12500. I'm confused.



May be there could be a bug with COD but at the end you are paying 9k for the device.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> May be there could be a bug with COD but at the end you are paying 9k for the device.



I have a feeling they will say purchase was made after 2:15 PM hence the price is justified at 12.5k so they will expect 12.5k and may not be 9k.
Anyways I thought when the product comes for COD I will tell him I will purchase only if its 9k otherwise I will tell him to take it back.
That should work right?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I have a feeling they will say purchase was made after 2:15 PM hence the price is justified at 12.5k so they will expect 12.5k and may not be 9k.
> Anyways I thought when the product comes for COD I will tell him I will purchase only if its 9k otherwise I will tell him to take it back.
> That should work right?



If that works please tell me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I have a feeling they will say purchase was made after 2:15 PM hence the price is justified at 12.5k so they will expect 12.5k and may not be 9k.
> Anyways I thought when the product comes for COD I will tell him I will purchase only if its 9k otherwise I will tell him to take it back.
> That should work right?


Ask Amazon India CC guys to correct the amount to 8999 instead of 12500.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> If that works please tell me.



Sure will do.
Do me a small favor if you can. Please register for the next sale for Yureka so that in case you are not interested I will take it

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask Amazon India CC guys to correct the amount to 8999 instead of 12500.


@ Saiyan you mean to say shall I call them and inform that the pricing says 12.5k. 
I have taken a screenshot of when the COD was placed. in the screenshot time says 2:27 PM .
They will tell " Since it's beyond 15 mins from when flash sale was ended you will have to shell out 12.5k."
If I call and discuss they may not send the COD delivery. So I'm thinking better to wait for the COD guy to come and then will decide.
What do you guys suggest?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Sure will do.
> Do me a small favor if you can. Please register for the next sale for Yureka so that in case you are not interested I will take it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


You can also contact them via online chat option. Just tell them that payment page got stuck when you tried to pay with your card so decided to place a COD order instead but price got increased.


----------



## jasku (Apr 30, 2015)

I am not sure why are facing any issue, I decided adhoc to try for this phone, registered day before yesterday, logged in today at 1:52pm, started refresh from 1:59, at 2pm saw the link, added to cart and voila, it was there. I was also able to choose the COD, and add a Pudini case, it was pretty easy infact till 2:10pm it was only 87% claimed.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

I will brief on what happened.
1. I logged in around 1:45 PM today.
2. Till 2:00 PM I started refreshing the page
3. At Exact 2:00 PM I got the option to add the product to cart which I did
4. Then I selected Proceed to Checkout.
5. My CC details were already saved but the problem was that the CC had expired last December so I tried once. I had selected the option EMI with the Old CC.
Stupid had not given me the option to enter new CC with EMI Option.
6. It gave me the option to retry with another payment which I did
7. This time in hurry I selected Netbanking option without realising that I don't have 10k payment. I was at the Bank Login page.
I was not sure how I could go back to the page where I can select another option
8. I selected the back button.(Stupidity I guess)
9. Page expired or some error came.
10. Opened new session and here I get  a message indicating Claimed but no option to either checkout or button to make payment.
11.I called the CC guys around 2:15 PM to inform about the same that guy saying everything sold out and that I'm not getting the option now coz 15 minutes have passed.
12. I disconnected the phone went back and tried again.
13. This time around I thought will give a quick try and selected COD option.
14. Sale was done but on top I'm getting as 12.5k.


----------



## jasku (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I will brief on what happened.
> 1. I logged in around 1:45 PM today.
> 2. Till 2:00 PM I started refreshing the page
> 3. At Exact 2:00 PM I got the option to add the product to cart which I did
> ...



That is unfortunate mate, but if you had read the steps to be ready for the sale, the instruction quite clearly ask you keep your payment option ready before hand. Also, you could have chosen the COD option like I did. Yea, you get 15 mins to checkout and then the price goes upto 12.5k once the phone is in your cart.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

jasku said:


> That is unfortunate mate, but if you had read the steps to be ready for the sale, the instruction quite clearly ask you keep your payment option ready before hand. Also, you could have chosen the COD option like I did. Yea, you get 15 mins to checkout and then the price goes upto 12.5k once the phone is in your cart.



But the stupid crap had my old CC options saved for both CC and EMI with CC.
And if I wanted to add another CC I had to give some address.
I was little tensed and hence didn't know what to do.
Atleast I went ahead and selected some option say COD last time I didn't do that at all.
Now I remember why I did COD. If I had selected any of the other options maybe they would have deducted 12.5k instead of 9k since I had crossed 15 mins. With atleast COD I have the option of checking if it's for 9k or 12.5k.
Anyways I have my fingers crossed on this one.
Let's wait till 4th.


----------



## jasku (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> But the stupid crap had my old CC options saved for both CC and EMI with CC.
> And if I wanted to add another CC I had to give some address.
> I was little tensed and hence didn't know what to do.
> Atleast I went ahead and selected some option say COD last time I didn't do that at all.
> ...



Well if your CC has expired, obviously the onus is on you to add another payment option.

I chose COD as my payment option was charged Rs.8999.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

jasku said:


> Well if your CC has expired, obviously the onus is on you to add another payment option.
> 
> I chose COD as my payment option was charged Rs.8999.



If you don't mind can you post the screenshot wherein it has mentioned that you will be charged Rs 8999 as COD.
Once I reach home I will put my screenshot as well.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 30, 2015)

[MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] : are you not getting the net amount as 8999 ??
When i ordered it for me (cod), the gross amount was 12500 but the discount was 3500 thus making the net amount as 9000.


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] : are you not getting the net amount as 8999 ??
> When i ordered it for me (cod), the gross amount was 12500 but the discount was 3500 thus making the net amount as 9000.



Egjactly!

- - - Updated - - -

*s21.postimg.org/noiot6o6v/Yureka.png

- - - Updated - - -

This is what I get.


----------



## $hadow (May 1, 2015)

[MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] will be registering.


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] will be registering.



I didn't get you bro!

If things go well and if I get the product for 9k then we may have this thread closed soon.


----------



## $hadow (May 1, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I didn't get you bro!
> 
> If things go well and if I get the product for 9k then we may have this thread closed soon.



I meant to say that I will be registering for you.


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I meant to say that I will be registering for you.



So sweet of you bro!


----------



## ashs1 (May 3, 2015)

[MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] : looks like you are in luck.. Yureka will be on open no registration, no time limit sale on 6th and 7th may..


----------



## ajayritik (May 3, 2015)

I think I don't need to buy it anymore.
Infact I think it's tough luck since this phone maybe stopped and some other phone launched.


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I think I don't need to buy it anymore.
> Infact I think it's tough luck since this phone maybe stopped and some other phone launched.



So how much did you pay for it 12.5k or 9k?


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2015)

$hadow said:


> So how much did you pay for it 12.5k or 9k?



If he was quoting the price as 12.5 k I would have sent him return with the phone.
Got it for 9k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2015)

A heads up, if you want to root it, you will have to unlock the bootloader too which will wipe the device. Its better if you do it before you have important data on the phone.


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> If he was quoting the price as 12.5 k I would have sent him return with the phone.
> Got it for 9k.



That's what I was thinking. So do you know why was there that 12.5k reference?


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2015)

$hadow said:


> That's what I was thinking. So do you know why was there that 12.5k reference?



I think for somebody else also it was the same case.
I guess they wanted to prove that they have sold it for 9k for the guys who made it in the 15 mins of the sale starting.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> A heads up, if you want to root it, you will have to unlock the bootloader too which will wipe the device. Its better if you do it before you have important data on the phone.



Ideally I would not root the device but if I do will check with you guys.


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I think for somebody else also it was the same case.
> I guess they wanted to prove that they have sold it for 9k for the guys who made it in the 15 mins of the sale starting.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I would say root it right now. This thing has a locked bootloader and rooting won't void the warranty.


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I would say root it right now. This thing has a locked bootloader and rooting won't void the warranty.



But yeh rooting ka fayda kya hai bhaiyya?
I have been using Android Phones from 2012 but yet to root till now.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 5, 2015)

^ +1


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> But yeh rooting ka fayda kya hai bhaiyya?
> I have been using Android Phones from 2012 but yet to root till now.



Once you use a normal car it is good but it will get better if you can unlock the true potential by using it at it's max speed. 
Check this out for a instance *www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=...=CCCovFIxLJy-pEcVtJfX7w&bvm=bv.92765956,d.c2E


----------



## jebasheela (May 12, 2015)

It's only available at online, you need to book at amzon to buy.


----------

